# IPAD Problem:Can't Edit Calendar



## NYCityGirl (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi:

Has anyone ever had problems editing the calendar on their Ipad? I was able to go into my calendar and edit events, but now when I go into my calendar and click on a specific calendar date and try to edit the events the cursor does not appear. I've powered up and down my Ipad but that does not fix the problem.

Any suggestions?

Thanks,

NYCityGirl


----------

